# 2nd grow, another fail…



## projectpanda831 (Jul 26, 2021)

So this is my second grow and once again… it was a fail.
Im currently in week 5 of flower and 3 out of my 4 plants are pretty much dead. The leaves started lime yellow and then turned yellow. This happened in my last run with the GG#4. Again… NO SMELL during flowering just like last run as well. I dont know what im doing wrong. Can anyone try to guide me in the right direction?

Strain: MK Ultra
pH: 6.5 everytime
Water: Tap water. 220ppm. Letting it sit out for a couple of days before using it.
Ppm: Worked my way up to 1000 per Flora line schedule. No higher than that. Using 500 scale.
Lights: HLG 650R Full-Spectrum 630W. Worked my way up the intensity.
Medium: Fox Farm Bushdoctor Coco Loco. It says to water between 6.3-6.8
Nutrients: FloraMicro, FloraGro and FloraBloom. Botanicare CalMagPlus. This run i decided to use Terpinator and Rock Resinator.  Giving half recommended dose on all nutrients.


----------



## sharonp (Jul 26, 2021)

Are you sure you do not have nutrient lock out?


----------



## Airbone (Jul 27, 2021)

Maybe not enough nutes?

Not sure I’m new as well but in my hydro outdoor set up I was running 1200-1500 ppm in veg.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

So did you toss the plants?


----------



## Bubba (Jul 27, 2021)

What are they growing in?

Bubba


----------



## projectpanda831 (Jul 27, 2021)

sharonp said:


> Are you sure you do not have nutrient lock out?


That could possibly be it. Ill google how to prevent that or how i can tell if its a lock out.


----------



## projectpanda831 (Jul 27, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Maybe not enough nutes?
> 
> Not sure I’m new as well but in my hydro outdoor set up I was running 1200-1500 ppm in veg.


Did you run into any nutrient issues?


----------



## projectpanda831 (Jul 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So did you toss the plants?


No, i did not. At this point im just gonna let them be and whatever happens, happens lol obv im still going to water them.


----------



## projectpanda831 (Jul 27, 2021)

Bubba said:


> What are they growing in?
> 
> Bubba


Theyre going in Fox Farm Bushdoctor Coco Loco. It says to pH at 6.3-6.8.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 27, 2021)

projectpanda831 said:


> That could possibly be it. Ill google how to prevent that or how i can tell if its a lock out.


Usually, they are PH related. Certain nutes are only available in certain ranges. The PH numbers you give are on, so may not be your problem?

Usually hydro type grows, and some Coco  grows sort of falls in that category. Hydro usually calls for lower PH, say 5.8.  That said, your instructions were followed.

I'D grow them out.

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Jul 27, 2021)

projectpanda831 said:


> Did you run into any nutrient issues?


No not yet.



These are only at day 7 flower and I’m using fox farms on these.
This grow feed schedule I’m at 1750-2000 right now.


----------

